# Guy that was attacked by bear in Clinch County.. story..?



## g24dawggone (Oct 26, 2011)

I by no means am beating up on anyone about bear dogging or hog dogging.. i personally disagree with any form of hunting with the use of dogs... I just read the story and wonder (if you are that worried about animals ,(his dogs) why would you put yourself or your pets in that situation? and I quote " he was worried about what was gonna happen to his dogs after the bear was shot' What the he double hockey sticks did he think was gonna happen... the dogs had been hunting this bear for awhile ... ITS A WILD ANIMAL PEOPLE .. BE CAREFUL


----------



## g24dawggone (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope you get better soon


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 26, 2011)

I personally love hunting with dogs, but I am not arguing with you about that. I'm just going to try to explain from a dog hunters perspective.

I have not read the whole story about the man getting bit, but I have hunted with dogs and know what can happen.

The man has got dogs so he can hunt with them. He no doubt has a lot of time and money in them. Not only that, but they are like real good friends to him. Most dogs understand that a bear is dangerous, and they will give him some room if he turns on them. But, when the hounds hear the gun go off, they don't know if some idiot has shot it with buckshot or if it is dead. They will rush the bear and that is the most dangerous time for the dogs. That is usually when a dog will get hurt is after the shot. 

Any hunter worth anything will be concerned about his dogs if they mean anything to him. Not only bear hunting but any kind of hunting. If they don't mean anything to him then he needs to get rid of them and start hunting from a stand.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 26, 2011)

First of all Bear dog's are not pet's they are bred to hunt bear's with,a pet is some little worthless dog that lay's around the house and don't earn it's keep and hunting is what dog's  we're meant to be used for,i know everyone is entitled to their own opinion but hunting with dog's is way more fun than just shooting a bear.


----------



## Mtn Hunter (Oct 26, 2011)

X2 Bear Hunter39. I own my dogs. I am not a "pet parent". I use my dogs as tools. That being said, we hunt as a team and anything that is a threat to them is a threat to me. Hunting with a dog requires the hunter to be responsible for that dog and to back him up just as he backs you up.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 26, 2011)

That's right Mtn. Hunter some people just don't get it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 26, 2011)

And speaking of not getting it....


----------



## trial&error (Oct 26, 2011)

I've done both with and without dogs.  with was a social event/dog chase.  without was more sit and wait.  My experience is it depends on your preference, neither is more correct.


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love to hunt behind dogs but do not own hunting dogs. But I must say that I think my pet dog is no less a friend and companion than are hunting dogs. I think the real problem with this story is the choice of shotgun as a weapon for a bear. A hunter concerned about the safety of his dogs should choose a more powerful weapon. A shotgun with buckshot or even slugs will not do the job on a south Georgia bear.


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 27, 2011)

Rem 742 said:


> I love to hunt behind dogs but do not own hunting dogs. But I must say that I think my pet dog is no less a friend and companion than are hunting dogs. I think the real problem with this story is the choice of shotgun as a weapon for a bear. A hunter concerned about the safety of his dogs should choose a more powerful weapon. A shotgun with buckshot or even slugs will not do the job on a south Georgia bear.



We carry shotguns loaded with buckshot over slugs for Brown Bears, don't think the little South GA bears are quite that tough. Slugs will wear them out.

John I. 
Messermacher


----------



## g24dawggone (Oct 27, 2011)

Like I said I get the fact about people liking dogging.... Im not bashing you or any other hunter that uses this method... My point is, the guy, was worried about his dogs to the point that he let a first time hunter shoot a bear with buckshot FOUR times before taking the animals life an dalmost losing his... Hunting is Hunting MY POINT WAS BE CAREFUL YOU ARE MESSING WITH WILD ANIMALS... And I personally lost alot of respect years ago on a coon hunt MY FIRST AND MY LASt when the guy I was with had that same mentality about a dog being a hunting tool and not a living breathing thing and did what he did to the dog...


----------



## Mtn Hunter (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont know what the guy did to the dog in question, but with dogs as in people I respect competence. Dogs have to earn a place by being good at their job. Not all of them make it.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 27, 2011)

g24dawggone said:


> Like I said I get the fact about people liking dogging.... Im not bashing you or any other hunter that uses this method... My point is, the guy, was worried about his dogs to the point that he let a first time hunter shoot a bear with buckshot FOUR times before taking the animals life an dalmost losing his... Hunting is Hunting MY POINT WAS BE CAREFUL YOU ARE MESSING WITH WILD ANIMALS... And I personally lost alot of respect years ago on a coon hunt MY FIRST AND MY LASt when the guy I was with had that same mentality about a dog being a hunting tool and not a living breathing thing and did what he did to the dog...



So basically, you are judging all dog hunters by one person's actions?  WE AREN'T ALL LIKE THAT.

First time hunter>>>>> Kudos to him for introduction someone to hunting.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 27, 2011)

g24dawggone said:


> . i personally disagree with any form of hunting with the use of dogs...



I noticed in your Avatar you must Duck hunt, what do you use to RETRIEVE your Ducks with????????


----------



## floridahillbilly (Oct 27, 2011)

mlandrum, i was thinking the same thing. when out duck hunting, he must wade the marshes, and swim the lakes and rivers to fetch those ducks. because as a quote from him.... i pesonally disagree with any form of hunting with the use of dogs.... unquote.


----------



## g24dawggone (Oct 27, 2011)

*quote*

you apparently misunderstood I said that one incident changed MY attitude about me hunting




Dog Hunter said:


> So basically, you are judging all dog hunters by one person's actions?  WE AREN'T ALL LIKE THAT.
> 
> First time hunter>>>>> Kudos to him for introduction someone to hunting.


----------



## g24dawggone (Oct 27, 2011)

I retrieve them myself....


----------



## g24dawggone (Oct 27, 2011)

Dog hunters I AM NOT KNOCKING WHAT YOU DO I WAS ASKING A SIMPLE QUESTION... WHAT DID THIS GUY THINK WAS GONNA HAPPEN WHEN CHASXING A WILD BEAR


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 27, 2011)

g24dawggone said:


> And I personally lost alot of respect years ago on a coon hunt MY FIRST AND MY LASt when the guy I was with had that same mentality about a dog being a hunting tool and not a living breathing thing and did what he did to the dog...



To lose a lot of respect from what then?  This was caused by one man's actions.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2011)

g24dawggone said:


> I by no means am beating up on anyone about bear dogging or hog dogging.. i personally disagree with any form of hunting with the use of dogs... I just read the story and wonder (if you are that worried about animals ,(his dogs) why would you put yourself or your pets in that situation? and I quote " he was worried about what was gonna happen to his dogs after the bear was shot' What the he double hockey sticks did he think was gonna happen... the dogs had been hunting this bear for awhile ... ITS A WILD ANIMAL PEOPLE .. BE CAREFUL



I think the PETA and Humane Society folks do enough damage to hunters as a group without us commencing to pass judgement on each others favorite type of hunting.

Y'all be safe!


----------



## spurandrack (Oct 27, 2011)

*wow*

just wow.............



s&r


----------



## g24dawggone (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes just wow


----------



## UNluckE1` (Jan 16, 2012)

I no longer own dogs but there is nothing like listening to a pack do their thing. It gets tiresome hearing people who know nothing about dogging put it down. Dogs chase because thats what they have been bred to do and it's a thing of beauty as much as anything else in the woods that GOD created. If you dont like what GOD created talk to HIM.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 17, 2012)

" It gets tiresome hearing people " not hearing...
g24 you can paint a picture but some will only see what they want.
When you develop a nuanced idea and expose it to folk unable to process it, you get what you have here. The point becomes you. It's not much different than talking to R.Pauls.
cw


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2012)

bearhunter39 said:


> First of all Bear dog's are not pet's they are bred to hunt bear's with,a pet is some little worthless dog that lay's around the house and don't earn it's keep and hunting is what dog's  we're meant to be used for,i know everyone is entitled to their own opinion but hunting with dog's is way more fun than just shooting a bear.





Mtn Hunter said:


> X2 Bear Hunter39. I own my dogs. I am not a "pet parent". I use my dogs as tools. That being said, we hunt as a team and anything that is a threat to them is a threat to me. Hunting with a dog requires the hunter to be responsible for that dog and to back him up just as he backs you up.



You can argue 'til you're blue in the face with a yuppie suburbanite and he will never get it, you've just had to live it to know it. I don't have any hunting dogs now for the first time in my life, but I kept coonhounds and bear hounds for most of it. They are not "pets" or small fuzzy humans who sleep in the house, but most urban people nowadays have no concept of that. They are there to do a job, but that doesn't mean that their owner doesn't care about them or their welfare, and that's something that he don't get and never will. When I had a pack of hounds, no, I didn't put up with any misbehavior from them. If they did wrong, they were held accountable. But I also considered them my equals and they had my respect, and I had their respect. We were all part of a team who would fight to the death for each other, and it don't work if one part of the team, whether dog or hunter, lets the other one down. I have punished dogs for running trash or fighting other dogs and such, but I have also risked my own life more than once to save my dogs from harm. That's just the way it is, and some people would never get it unless you've grown up in it and lived it.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jan 17, 2012)

G24DAWGGONE, it is your right to hunt how you wish, and I certainly dont know you or your situation, but hunting waterfowl with a dog is more ethical than waterfowl hunting without one, IMO. A dog is capable of making retrieves on waterfowl that you may never even know you hit or wounded. We owe it to ourselves, and our game to make every effort at a successful retrieve. A good retriever can help with that without question. I know, I have waterfowl hunted with a retriever for MANY years, and have seen it time and time again. As far as bear dogs go, worrying about our dogs is just something we do. Each and every time I turn one out. It doesnt mean we shouldn't hunt bear, or hogs, with them, we should just do our best to protect them and take care of them to the best of our abilities. These dogs are born and bred to hunt bear and love to do it. Trust me, my hounds love a good chase, and would much rather run a bear or hog than be kennel queens. Sure, they get hurt sometimes, as do all of us, when we are doing the things in life that we love. I feel that my dogs would rather die in the heat of battle on a bear, than die of boredom in a kennel. By the way, fortunatly my hounds rarely get hurt after the shot, if at all, it is usually before we humans make it to the bay that the damage is done. I dont know if you would be interested, or maybe you have already done it before and didnt like it, but if you would like to join me and my friends and family on a bear/hog hunt with hounds, or even waterfowl hunt with a good retriever, just PM me. I would love to show you our great sport!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2012)

It`s been my experience my entire life that dog hunters of any kind are some of the most generous hunters out there. Offerin` huntin` invites, a mess of meat, a chance to spend the weekend with the group to experience just what the thrill of a hunt like this is. 

Most of these ol` boys will give you the shirt off their backs. The tradition should never stop.


----------



## Jim P (Jan 17, 2012)

X2 what Nic said


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 17, 2012)

It aint about ethics
It aint about choice
It aint about peta.
It aint about being charitable.

The man was trying to understand the hunter's "worry" when  he chose to use the "tool" in the fashion he did.

It's not about the man asking the question other than he simply cannot rationalize the hunters concern w/ the intended use.

I'll try using the tool analogy...
Removing any attachment to the tool, the hunter is really only worried about the loss of his investment in the tool while it is being used in a precarious fashion.
It is no different than  worrying about a tire blowing out while using it exclusively to do burnouts. Your only hope it will last till the tread is gone and then you can get another.

cw


----------



## UNluckE1` (Jan 17, 2012)

It's ok to use a retriever even though he could get snake bit or grabbed by a gator? The only place they can be reasonably safe is they stay in the house and poop on one of those pads.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jan 17, 2012)

Obviously common sense has to be taken into consideration. I was simply using a retriever as an example of how a dog can benefit the hunter, and be ethical. A snake bite has rarely been a consideration for me when hunting, however, a gator has often prevented me from sending my hunting partner on a retrieve. Just depends on where we are hunting. I have had a dog bitten by a copperhead in my kennel. There are snakebite vaccines available today and are well worth the money. Gators are a different story!


----------



## roperdoc (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a little late to this party, but the door wasn't locked. I hope I can answer some of your questions. 
A good dog hunter worries about his dogs, as you noted, but realizes that life can't be bubblewrapped. We accept risks daily in our lives. I worry about my wife and sons when they get in a car and leave the house but I know they have to go. I give them a set of keys, and I get upset if they dent it, yet I'd be willing to climb in a burning car to get them out. That's just love.
 My dogs love to hunt. They love to hunt with me. They might not hunt with strangers. They are natural pack animals, like humans, and have chosen to see me as their pack leader. I ask them to hunt for me and I accept the responsibility to back them up. I like them better than most humans I know and I think they help me be a better person. I think hunting with me makes them better, happier dogs. And people who think their dogs are only tools are missing something. They probably think their wives are just good kitchen help. I really think most of the guys who say that don't really mean it,though. I've seen too many of them keep a dog around when he can't hunt anymore, or tear up over an old dog that had to be euthanized because of illness.
 Kids and older first-time hunters have to learn, and sometimes things don't go so well. For this same reason auto insurance is high for teenagers. We older folks serve as mentors and accept the risk of having to fix the situation when things go bad. I had folks looking out for me as a youngster or I'd never have made it this long.( My guardian angel was a bit overworked and needed their help.) 
I doubt that old boy did anything on purpose to endanger his dogs, or himself. He may have overlooked something or just got caught in a cascade of things gone wrong. I bet his eyes will be wide open next time. Of course, next time it may be something completely different. That's life. At least he was trying to share our sport with someone new.
Thank you for accepting our choice to hunt with dogs even though you yourself choose not to. I hunt with Bullsprig and encourage you to accept his invitation. He's a good guy to be around, dogs or not. If you have any other questions or I failed to address what you were asking, feel free to pm me. I wish you good health and good  luck in any case!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 4, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> I noticed in your Avatar you must Duck hunt, what do you use to RETRIEVE your Ducks with????????



sending a dog into icy water or in amongst the gators after a duck is that ok


----------



## GAGE (Feb 4, 2012)

dpoole said:


> sending a dog into icy water or in amongst the gators after a duck is that ok



Unless we are talking about the north pole, than I would say icy water is fine.  Once it gets cold, a lot of people use  heavy neoprene dog vest that help with buoyancy, as well as warmth.   Gators,  not so much.    I would have much rather hunted my dog when it was cold,  than have him on a dove field on a 95 degree day.


----------



## jdgator (Mar 4, 2012)

g24dawggone said:


> I by no means am beating up on anyone about bear dogging or hog dogging.. i personally disagree with any form of hunting with the use of dogs... I just read the story and wonder (if you are that worried about animals ,(his dogs) why would you put yourself or your pets in that situation? and I quote " he was worried about what was gonna happen to his dogs after the bear was shot' What the he double hockey sticks did he think was gonna happen... the dogs had been hunting this bear for awhile ... ITS A WILD ANIMAL PEOPLE .. BE CAREFUL



Do you feel differently about using dogs for upland game hunting and waterfowl retrieving?


----------



## jdgator (Mar 4, 2012)

GAGE said:


> Unless we are talking about the north pole, than I would say icy water is fine.  Once it gets cold, a lot of people use  heavy neoprene dog vest that help with buoyancy, as well as warmth.   Gators,  not so much.    I would have much rather hunted my dog when it was cold,  than have him on a dove field on a 95 degree day.



X2

A Lab usually won't get in if its too cold for them. Like people, they differ according to conditioning, body physiology, and desire. Some will break ice to get after a duck, some hunker down in the boat. They will let you know. 

Anyone who hunts their retriever when alligators are active is negligent.


----------



## Scabman (Mar 8, 2012)

*Dog Hunting*

WOOOO Seabiscuit!!! It doesn't matter if you hunt with or witout dogs. We are all sportsman and have to support each others right to hunt and fish as we would like. Dogs or not dogs doesn't matter.  We are all sportsman!!


----------

